# How do you keep yourself amused while you're waiting doing nothing?



## anyways (Sep 22, 2010)

Waiting at a hop out spot, sitting on the sidewalk when it's dead, hitchin...etc.
How do you pass the time?

I for one really enjoy bending my head down and scratching furiously at my scalp to see what kind of dandruff and dirt and random shit falls onto my pants.
Plus it feels good.

Reading books is always good. Making music too:applaud:

And playing bounce with my rubber ball.

Your turn


----------



## BlewJ (Sep 22, 2010)

I like reading, going on walks, absorbing nature, people watching, "urban exploration", meditating, or sleeping.


----------



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

Practice a fake British or Russo-Slavic accent.

Pretend you're a robot. 

Rate passers by.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 22, 2010)

make up new lyrics to nursery rhymes 

she's a hoe, she's a hoe
it's of to work she goes
to suck and fuck and make a buck
she's a hoe, she's a hoe, she's a hoe


----------



## LarZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Reading and writing are always good. I usually carry at least one craft of some sort to keep my hands busy on the curb as well as in the car with a ride; how often do rides actually have interesting things to say? rarely. How often do they talk the whole time? almost always. 

Sometimes if it's really dead I'll get mostly out of sight and see how long I can make a joint last without it going out; that's one of those games where no matter what you still win  

If it's still really slow I'll sometimes meditate, either right there by the curb or off a ways into some nature. 

Also, I usually have my ipod with me so I have that option as well, or at least when it's charged; for that reason though I usually use it as a last resort.


----------



## farmer john (Sep 22, 2010)

ballast fight!!!!!


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 23, 2010)

I like stacking ballast, drawing on things, poisoning people's spacebags and heroin, etc...


----------



## panik (Sep 23, 2010)

I basically just fuck with my dog whenever I'm bored  ...she LIKES it.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 23, 2010)

Carving rocks into weird shapes.


----------



## RRReconnaissance (Sep 24, 2010)

Alyssa said:


> Carving rocks into weird shapes.


 
Wait... What? You bring items with you to carve stone?


----------



## deadendjustice (Sep 24, 2010)

writing, reading...im a huge people watcher too


----------



## elvis jalapeno (Sep 24, 2010)

i like to pefrom shenshi shenshi on myself.


----------



## spoon (Sep 24, 2010)

If you have a crafting skill, which I don't, its always good to have the supplies on hand.
Activity books are good. Reading. 
Its easy as hell to walk into a movie theatre. As long as you are fairly clean any way. You stand out too much if you have a couple weeks of funk on you and smell like a camp fire. It will also get you out of the heat/cold for a few hours.


----------



## spoon (Sep 24, 2010)

larzkaz14 said:


> Also, I usually have my ipod with me so I have that option as well, or at least when it's charged; for that reason though I usually use it as a last resort.



I've used laundromats to charge mine. Most of them are operated by one old lady that doesn't give a shit and won't bother you. I've also plugged shit in behind vending machines but that is a more risky option.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 24, 2010)

i organize my pack and shit...play with my dog 
eat some granola, roll some smokes while i dont have crazy wind,
make sure i have water, look for a better place to hide maybe,
play some guitar softly, take a small nap depending on time of night and how well i know yard...
hitchin.. i just play music and dance around and be really happy... you get ride like no other that way.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## cheeses (Nov 16, 2010)

rub and poke at my belly, and pokemon red for gameboy, tag everything near me


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 16, 2010)

i originally posted this on the most important peice of gear thread

games !!!!! cards, dice, uno, pen-n-paper 4 hangman and the like,crosswords, soduko,game boy, psp, tetris on a cell phone....etc......gotta have games.... me and my girl had travel scrabble(which i highly recommend) and played that shit every day..... they got travel versions of lotsa board games...just the right size 4 a lady to slip in a purse at bordersbooks...........picture a buncha kids all whiskeyed up under a bridge playin old maid( or DnD)......classic


----------



## mikefwt (Nov 16, 2010)

twiddle thumbs, hate life, repeat.


----------



## the wizard (Nov 19, 2010)

practice my karate kicks and smoke most of my tobacco.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 22, 2010)

i've got a little case with a deck of cards, dominoes' checkers, chess, backgamen,cribbage board, and 6 dice. it came with a packet of rules for those games and like 20 or 30 more card games. i also take along a hormonica and a "how to play hormonica for the musically hopeless". also i try to carry at least 1 paperback or a newspaper. 

those are all just backup for pot and whiskey.


----------



## farmer john (Nov 24, 2010)

ive probaly got the same little case is it in faux leather?

i call it the mobile casino and have hustled quite abit withit


----------



## Feral (Nov 24, 2010)

I personallyh find that Drinking large quantities of booze helps pass the time, yet if that is not possible then I try to read, roll the perfect ciggy, or ponder the deep and meaningful nature of the universe while trying to remember the mathematical equation for the General Unified theory of everything. When those things fail I play meaningless games like the letter game. Starting from A and going to Z try to find random things on the side of the road or sidewalk that start with each letter of the alphabet. Good times for sure but I have never made it past O... good luck


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 24, 2010)

smoke beer


----------



## wartomods (Nov 27, 2010)

think about my greatness in this world.
I can spend hours just thinking random things, lol, it is pretty sad actually


----------

